# Wii games you have played, with a small review if you like



## bmd (Jan 22, 2007)

Wii Sports
Wii Play
Red Steel
Call of Duty 3

Wii Sports is great, it's the game I've played most.

Wii Play, hmmm, one of those games that you play a bit, stick in the cupboard for a few years, get back out again and realise why it was stuck in the cupboard for a few years.

Red Steel, swordfighting is a bit of a pain tbh, Ubisoft have tried really hard to make it the hub of the game but it's just a bit dull, the shooty bits are ok until you get too excited and stop pointing the remote at the tv and lose that crucial millisecond.

Call of Duty 3, I was so excited when I got this, I loved CoD 1 & 2, played them loads of times all the way through on the pc but this is shit and much to my chagrin it's the Wii that makes it even more shit than it would normally be on a console. The makers have had some 'great ideas' about how to utilise the Wii controller, needless to say they are completely surpluss and wank and make the game a chore to play.

How about you?


----------



## Iam (Jan 22, 2007)

Sports
Red Steel
Zelda
Monkey Ball

Mostly Zelda, Sports and Monkey Ball. Red Steel requires a bit too much concentration. Not really that interested in FPS anymore, tbh.

Zelda is  amazing, if a bit easy - bodes well for the future, though. Monkey Ball is stupidly good fun, although the dangers of RSI are massive.

Loving the console, though.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2007)

Wii Sports and Ketamine is the most fun I have had on a console ever... 

I like Red Steele, not really played Zelda enough to comment but it's like crack to my flatmate, he can't put it down.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2007)

Warioware : Smooth Moves

Utterly, utterly bonkers. Really off the wall in places, and I wonder just what they're smoking at Nintendo headquarters. Haven't had the chance, but suspect this will be riotous fun with (up to) 12 drunken people passing the controller around.

Zelda Twilight Princess
Finished this now. Fucking ace - best zelda yet, I think, although maybe a bit too linear.

Virtual Console games:
We've bought

Bomberman on the turbografx, which is ace multiplayer even if it is 14 years old.
Super Mario on NES - still a classic. Hard as nails on the later levels too.
Mario 64 on N64 - still a classic. Only got 10 stars so far, but it's all come flooding back. Great fun
Simcity on Snes - Sparrow's choice, this one. Actually a pretty decent port of the game, and is good to play "co-op" eg. deciding together where to place stuff, rail routes and things. Long-term keeper.

The Classic controller is a nice joypad - but you can't play gamecube games with it 

Can't wait for:

Super Mario World
Ocarina of Time
Link to the Past
Pilotwings
Starfox

I can actually see myself spending more time on the VC games than Wii ones at the moment 

On the Wii, I will probably get the new Metroid (quite liked the cube one, but the controls pissed me of. Apparently they've nailed it in this one) and definitely Trauma Center: Second Opinion.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2007)

Will Goldeneye ever be available do you think?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Will Goldeneye ever be available do you think?


Looks doubtful. Rare is now owned by Microsoft, and unless Nintendo can work out some sort of licensing agreement, MS won't give up the IP easily


----------



## Iam (Jan 22, 2007)

On the looking forward to front...

Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
The sodding power station for the controllers, before I deplete the world supply of batteries
Resident Evil Chronicles

And a load of others, too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been loving *Wii Sports*, especially the range of games I've played on it. From Pissed-up doubles matches in a front room the size of a phone box (cue smacks in the gob), to boxing day bowling against my gran, to a relaxing Sunday afternoon round of golf. Great game, and will be fun for years and years to come.

*Zelda *is ace too I agree with Crispy - it is a bit too linear. I don't recall being led through any other Zelda game quite so much, it could do with a few more sidelines and odd bits and bobs to do. I haven't collected all the poe souls or bugs yet, or had a really good crack at the lure fishing, but from what I've read online the prizes you get for doing this aren't particularly great.

*Red Steel* I'm not really feeling, although I haven't given it much of a chance yet. It's not that much fun on multiplayer either, which is a shame. Does anyone know if it's like Goldeneye, with more multiplayer options becoming availible as you progress through the game?

*Wii Play* is a fiver innit, so I'm not too annoyed that most of the games are poo. Lazer Hockey is worth a game every now and then, especially in single player against the computer.

I've had a few games off the virtual console too. *NES Zelda*, which I'd never played is pretty good, but I'm really looking forward to SNES Zelda which was the first computer game I really got sucked in by. I got Sonic for a bit of nostalgia, but I'm playing more of *Donkey Kong Country* which I remember wanting but not being able to afford when I was a nipper. I've also got *Pinball *- which is crap, but strangely addictive crap. But the flippers go invisible when you get to 100,000 points and I'm not sure if thats a bug or part of the game? I might email Nintendo and try to get the wii points back.

I have a sneaking suspicion that I'll get Streefighter II later this week, and if I'm ever stuck for an addictive adventure type game I've got my eye on Echo the Dolphin, which I remember loving playing on a mates Mega Drive.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Looks doubtful. Rare is now owned by Microsoft, and unless Nintendo can work out some sort of licensing agreement, MS won't give up the IP easily



Donkey Cong Country is by Rare though isn't it - and thats on the VC.


----------



## Iam (Jan 22, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've been loving *Wii Sports*, especially the range of games I've played on it. From Pissed-up doubles matches in a front room the size of a phone box (cue smacks in the gob), to boxing day bowling against my gran, to a relaxing Sunday afternoon round of golf. Great game, and will be fun for years and years to come.
> 
> *Zelda *is ace too I agree with Crispy - it is a bit too linear. I don't recall being led through any other Zelda game quite so much, it could do with a few more sidelines and odd bits and bobs to do. I haven't collected all the poe souls or bugs yet, or had a really good crack at the lure fishing, but from what I've read online the prizes you get for doing this aren't particularly great.



My housemate tells me it ends after the final battle, so you can't go back once your done, apparently. 

I've got 1/2 the Poes and 1/2 the bugs, but I'm at the Sky City and was planning to finish collecting afterwards. Bah. I still haven't got to the bottom of the Gauntlet of Challenges (or whatever it's called) thing either and that is HARD... 

It is very Linear, but I think it's meant to be.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> My housemate tells me it ends after the final battle, so you can't go back once your done, apparently.



Surely not. I'm the last dungeon but I haven't finished it yet. I think I subconciously want to drag it out as long as possible. With this in mind I'll make sure I have a good nose around before I see off the last boss.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2007)

Where is the Gauntlet of Challenges? (is that like the cave under the stone head in wind waker, where you fight floor after floor of harder and harder enemies?

Got to get the magic armour first, for which I think you have to pay those bridge gorons 1000's of rupees 

Yep, once you go back to hyrule castle at the end, there's no coming back out.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

ah shite.
I'm in the castle but I haven't got to the boss yet. That's really shite.

I have got the magic armour, but no gauntlet. Is there even one in this game?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, and I went to maplin and got some 2500mAh AA batteries and charger. I now have a set on charge and a set in the wiimotes, which saves a bundle on batteries.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2007)

I noticed that this Zelda is very linear, annoyingly so.  It was the wandering about and doing all those un-necessary little side quests that made it so great last time about.  Following that little girl who was hiding something, or taking pictures of things for that gallery on that hard to get to island.  Those things that made Zelda Windwaker great IMO and are missing this time about.  The invention on the puzzles are there but that is definitely missing in this version.


----------



## Iam (Jan 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Where is the Gauntlet of Challenges? (is that like the cave under the stone head in wind waker, where you fight floor after floor of harder and harder enemies?
> 
> Got to get the magic armour first, for which I think you have to pay those bridge gorons 1000's of rupees
> 
> Yep, once you go back to hyrule castle at the end, there's no coming back out.



Under where the repair piece for the Bridge of Eldin is, in the Gerudo Desert.

It's easy down to about 20 or so. Once you start getting to the 2 and 3 of the Temple of Time mid-level bosses at once...


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

Go on. Rub my face in it. I still can't buy the fucking thing.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2007)

Try Woolies tomorrow morning Ed...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting that the VC seems to be consistently the best thing about the Wii here and elsewhere...a question with the original Super Mario Bros can you save it? Or is it like the original were your place is lost once you turn the machine off?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2007)

All the VC games seem to be exact copies of their originals, so if you could save to the cartridge, you can save your progress.

However, when you quit out of any VC game, as long as you don't leave your Wii unplugged for ages, when you go back to it, you will be exactly where you left. For instance you can do the first 6 levels of Sonic (which never had a save function), go back to Wii menu and do something else, play a load of other games, wait a fortnight or whatever, and when you load sonic back it takes you right back to when you left it last.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 22, 2007)

Once you get in Hyrule Castle if you save it then stop playing you always start at the beginning of the dungeon and hence can go and do whatever you want. It's been like this in all zelda games hasn't it?  Apart from windwaker where you could play through again from the beginning and keep some stuff.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Try Woolies tomorrow morning Ed...


Really? I've tried there loads of times.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2007)

Same, but was told they are getting a delivery tomorrow. I got mine in HMV Covent Garden last week in the end though.


----------



## zaphod22 (Jan 22, 2007)

I was playing Rayman (Raving Rabbids) for the first time last night which is quite a lot of stupid fun. Tasks involved include swinging a cow around your head and then throwing it as far as you can, riding a wild boar in a race against 6 others and many more. My arms and wrists are aching today though!

I went into Argos last week and just checked on the availability of the Wii on the offchance that they might have one and to my surprise they had 3 in stock!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 22, 2007)

Also been playing Super Star Soldier (Gunhed 2 or 3) on the VC - which is good, but harder than I remembered and not as good as the original Gunhed (Blazing Lazers in the US)
Might get R-Type and Street Fighter 2 next.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2007)

Red Steel - I like it.  Just haven't played it much cos of Zelda.  The swordfighting is a bit disappointing but it's the perfect game for shouting "DIE!" at the telly and making your gun point sideways.  I also like blowing up forklift trucks, they go up very easily in this game.  I did find my hand hurt a bit after a while tho....

Zelda - great game.  not that far into it, just fought all the guys on boars, but loved that.  the dungeon bits can get a bit boring though.  the monsters are just way too easy to kill.  I've just fought "Inferno twilit" or something (the boss in the goron mine dungeon) and as soon as I saw him I thought "bet I need to hit that gem thing in his forehead".  bit too obvious IMO.  But still, great game.

Wii Sports - frustrating cos I am crap at bowling.  (top score 207, fact fans), but boxing is a masterpiece of waving your hands madly at the screen, like five year olds fighting in the playground.  Baseball is strangely enjoyable.  It's a good game when your mates are around...

Wii Play - not bad, some games are quite fun, like cow racing, but probably won't be featuring much in the future.

Download games - Donkey Kong Country - lemontop has played it, I haven't.
- NES Mario - see above.
- NES Zelda - bought it.  played it for ten minutes.  got bored. 
- R-type - it's bloody r-type!  yes!  love it.
- Ecco the Dolphin - another one for lemontop.  It looks quite cool tho....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

That's cool to hear about the saving thing, man I wish I had £180 spare, you guys are making me want a Wii (badoom tish!)!


----------



## bmd (Jan 22, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Wii Play - not bad, some games are quite fun, like cow racing, but probably won't be featuring much in the future.



Cow racing is my fave on that with the tank game coming second. In our house the cow one is played as if sat on the cow, fences are jumped and position is jockeyed for by knocking each other over. It's hard not to laugh like mad when the cow accelerates as you twist the remote.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Cow racing is my fave on that with the tank game coming second. In our house the cow one is played as if sat on the cow, fences are jumped and position is jockeyed for by knocking each other over. It's hard not to laugh like mad when the cow accelerates as you twist the remote.



your house sounds a bit mental.

sort of fun mental.

but still mental.


----------



## Iam (Jan 22, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Red Steel - I like it.  Just haven't played it much cos of Zelda.  The swordfighting is a bit disappointing



Wait til you get the Katas... 

My housemate (a sad, sad FPS nut who's skills far, far transcend mine) says:

"Once you get used to the controls on Red Steel, and start using the long combos and focus... it's fantastic. There's nothing wrong with the control system at all."

He's getting kinda scary good at it.

I've done 3%


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Wait til you get the Katas...
> 
> My housemate (a sad, sad FPS nut who's skills far, far transcend mine) says:
> 
> ...




yeah, I have just got to the bit where I can focus shoot people.  course I then haven't played it for about a month so have forgotten how to do it all.


----------



## Strawman (Jan 22, 2007)

I find it interesting that ppl are enjoying the VC - the most common complaint i hear about it is that we get the old PAL versions - ie slower running than the american/japanese versions along with those ugly borders.

Tbh i put up with that 10 years ago but I wont anymore.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2007)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Tbh i put up with that 10 years ago but I wont anymore.



what you gonna do about it then?  bomb nintendo?


----------



## Strawman (Jan 22, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> what you gonna do about it then?  bomb nintendo?



lol no, I love Nintendo, its just a shame they treat europeans with contempt!!

Id be more than prepared to buy VC games if we got the proper versions - as it stands, if I fancy some retro goodness ill just have to go down the illegal, emulated route.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2007)

Strawman said:
			
		

> lol no, I love Nintendo, its just a shame they treat europeans with contempt!!
> 
> Id be more than prepared to buy VC games if we got the proper versions - as it stands, if I fancy some retro goodness ill just have to go down the illegal, emulated route.



yeah, but there's something about downloading it straight to your console.  I saw "golden axe" and almost bought it but then I remembered that I've got it on a PS2 retro compilation that my mate bought me for my bday and I have never opened.

was still tempted tho.  it's so cool.


----------



## Strawman (Jan 22, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, but there's something about downloading it straight to your console.  I saw "golden axe" and almost bought it but then I remembered that I've got it on a PS2 retro compilation that my mate bought me for my bday and I have never opened.
> 
> was still tempted tho.  it's so cool.



I absolutely agree, which is why i WANT to give my Nintendo my money and download games for the VC. But no way am I putting up with the half-assed ports we originally got 10 or so years ago, theres no excuse these days


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

Strawman said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that ppl are enjoying the VC - the most common complaint i hear about it is that we get the old PAL versions - ie slower running than the american/japanese versions along with those ugly borders.
> 
> Tbh i put up with that 10 years ago but I wont anymore.



That's just fucking crap. I didn't tolerate that shit in the SNES days (had a US machine like all my mates). Nintendo really love fucking Europe over.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2007)

Some of them are improved. Super Mario Bros plays at the right speed, although there are slight borders. No way of knowing before you buy though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Some of them are improved. Super Mario Bros plays at the right speed, although there are slight borders. No way of knowing before you buy though



It'd cool if there was a site or page somewhere that detailed this...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2007)

Not found one yet...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

How much do these cost?

They sound like a good laugh.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2007)

£180 for a Wii, Controller and "Wii Sports" £30 or something for an extra controller and "Wii Play"


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It'd cool if there was a site or page somewhere that detailed this...



Wikipedia comes up trumps as usual


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Wikipedia comes up trumps as usual



Excellent, cheers for the link!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> £180 for a Wii, Controller and "Wii Sports" £30 or something for an extra controller and "Wii Play"




Wheres the best place to buy one crispy?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2007)

Cripes. It's still a bit of a lottery at the moment. Best thing to do is to call round some stores in your area and see when they're getting stock in. Like Brixton Woolworths this morning, apparently.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 24, 2007)

Gamecube games work pretty seamlessly.  I bought a gamecube controller, memory card and metroid prime 2.  Love it 

Just trying to find resident evil for the gamecube at the mo.  

About 60% through red steel.  I plan on buying zelda once I've finished that.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Gamecube games work pretty seamlessly.  I bought a gamecube controller, memory card and metroid prime 2.  Love it
> 
> Just trying to find resident evil for the gamecube at the mo.
> 
> About 60% through red steel.  I plan on buying zelda once I've finished that.



do you mean just buy gamecube games?  like from a normal shop?  and they play on the wii?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep.  It's well 

You need a gamecube controller though.


----------



## Iam (Jan 24, 2007)

As a result of which, I've rediscovered Mario Sunshine.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been playing Warioware tonight.  

 What the fuck is that all about then!!  

Great fun though - can't wait to take on some (pref. drunk or even better stoned) mates on multiplayer though!


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> As a result of which, I've rediscovered Mario Sunshine.



Mario Sunshine is ace. 

Super Paper Mario is out soon, which looks well good. You get to play inside the original Super Mario Brothers game and run about in the 2D levels, it looks really good.

Mario Galaxy doesn't look like it's out for ages though, which is a bit of a downer.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> do you mean just buy gamecube games?  like from a normal shop?  and they play on the wii?


Yeah. Check the flaps down the side of your wii. Ful of gamecube controller and memory card sockets


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Yep.  It's well
> 
> You need a gamecube controller though.



Yep got two, a bunch of games and two memory cards.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't seen one available for sale yet.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 25, 2007)

nor me.


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I haven't seen one available for sale yet.



The best thing to do is what Crispy said, basically hunt one down or wait for a couple of months and there should stock on the shelves.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 28, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Mario Sunshine is ace.
> 
> Super Paper Mario is out soon, which looks well good. You get to play inside the original Super Mario Brothers game and run about in the 2D levels, it looks really good.
> 
> Mario Galaxy doesn't look like it's out for ages though, which is a bit of a downer.



Been playing Sunshine some more on my GC. Some of those end bits of the later levels are spectacularly hard.


----------

